# Dehydrated Green Beans stink?



## mike7273 (Dec 3, 2012)

Grocery store was having a sale on the frozen in a bag beans. I ran the dehydrator this weekend and the green beans really stink. Is that normal, or did I do something wrong? I steamed them for 5 minutes before placing them in the dehydrator.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I've never dehydrated green beans. Have you considered canning them?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh well. As long as they hold and can be eaten later.


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

The frozen beans were probably already blanched (most are), so the need to steam wasn't necessary. I don't recall my beans stinking, though some folks noses are more sensative than mine... 

Welcome to the forum.


----------

